# Caprotina Farms Waiting Room (Peggy Sue)



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, all my girls are due the same week. First to go should be Peggy Sue on April 21. All my girls have cute little udders, although my mini mancha, Jessica Albaah has the nicest one so far. Jessica and Holly Doelightly (Peg's daughter) are both ff so wish me luck and patience!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Didn't upload the pictures of the girls, so here's a few. 

Does Holly look too thin? She's bagging up, but hasn't changed her shape at all. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Cute girls! I'm curious, are they gonna kid indoors?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

And holly doesn't look too thin, she might be hiding a single in there....


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I suspect Holly is very "deep" and that's why she's not showing. 

Peggy Sue is going to kid in the master bathroom like she did last time. We're putting up temporary kidding stalls in the great room for the other two girls. With tile floors it's easy to clean and they are convenient to take care of. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Axykatt said:


> I suspect Holly is very "deep" and that's why she's not showing.
> 
> Peggy Sue is going to kid in the master bathroom like she did last time. We're putting up temporary kidding stalls in the great room for the other two girls. With tile floors it's easy to clean and they are convenient to take care of.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


That's so awesome that they kid indoors!!!  My mom would freak if we had anything but a bottle baby live indoors for any period of time.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Peg lives indoors most of the time. Jessica and Holly are usually outdoor girls, but they have very nice manners and enjoy inside time regularly. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your girls are certainly pampered  Even though Holly looks narrow, she is likely hiding her baby... my FF looked like a wide blimp until her 4th month and then she "lost" her belly and delivered a single 6 weeks later


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sheesh those goats have the high life. we don't even let our dogs inside!!!

can't wait for the babies! they'll be sooo cute!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Keep in mind that indoor kidding stalls means no shrugging into jacket and boots every two hours to go check my girls. I just put on some slippers and peek at them then go back to sleep.

Indoor goats certainly are easier than outdoor ones! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What, not fair axykatt! And I suppose you can just sit on your couch and watch tv with your new babies too? I wouldn't be surprised if you just went a took a few squirts of mama's milk for your coffee as she walked by lol


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

That's pretty accurate! 

I cover the couches with waterproof sheets and put puppy pads down to train the babies. My friends LOVE kidding season at my house!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg that's the best. I want to move into your house.....


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

So, when do I need to vaccinate my girls? Finally got my cdt so I can. 

Also, can I worm them with Ivomec Plus at this stage? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

that is great that they get pampered indoors! my husband would kill me, lol. I have to say, we have the same couch haha. I don't think you can give ivermectin plus to pregnant does, just the regular ivermectin?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Three more days until Peggy Sue is due! After that all my girls should go like dominoes. 

Poor Peg is enormous and uncomfortable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! She is a lucky girl to be on a couch!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Love the celtic horse above Peggy sue! She sure does look like she is wallowing on that couch! She will be happy once she gets all those babies out! 

Do you plan to retain any of the kids this year?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how many basketballs did she swallow?!? happy kidding!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

All my girls delivered within hours of each other. Two does for Jessica, a buck for Holly, and two does for Peggy Sue.

We are losing one of Jessica's does, but I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

That is happiness! super deluxe!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Here they are!

When poor Peggy Sue went into labor she knocked me over and climbed into my lap!

Peg had two does; one white, one caramel. 

Holly had one chamoisee buck. 

Jessica had two beautiful white blue-eyed elf-eared does, but we lost one of them. 

All mommies and babies remaining seem to be doing well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How convenient that they all delivered the same day! And... happy that all came through well :hug:
I'm so sorry that you lost a little girl 

Very pretty babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the kids. So sorry you lost that little one.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry about the doeling you lost. :hug:

congrats on the beautiful babies!!! :stars:


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Drat! Upon further investigation Peggy Sue gave me two beautiful BUCKS! Guess she doesn't get to retire this year after all...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh, sorry for the danglies.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

If anybody wants the most gorgeous pygmy bucks you've ever seen you've got 12 weeks to tell me....then they'll be the prettiest wethers ever.


----------

